# Drawer *slightly* too wide for frame -- Fix?



## Jakl (Sep 5, 2016)

Building a changing table for my daughter that is on the way and got mostly done with the project. I measured the interior width incorrectly and each of my drawers are about 3/32 too wide for the opening. I am planning on using full-length soft close drawer slides on this piece so I need 1/2" on each side for the slides to fit.

The sides of the drawers are 1×8 dimensional pine.

I have a 6" jointer but there is a roll pin that is for the guard cover that prevents me from putting this whole piece through.

I had considered the following:
Tall router bit on my router table and adjust the fence to take 1/32 off at a time. Problem is the slides are 1.5" tall and the tallest bit I have is a pattern bit and even with the bearings removed it is only 1.25".

or

Clamp the drawer (its roughly 18×37") in my cross cut sled (just barely fits) and take off a little at a time on the table saw.

Are there any other options I am not considering? I do not own a shoulder plane, but not sure that would be well suited to a 1.5" wide cut path anyway.

Here is a picture of the rough layout of how the project looks. Its not constructed EXACTLY like this but for the considerations on drawer mounting the picture accurately portrays how it will go.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Set your table saw fence at .045", raise the blade to 1 1/2"+, and run it through both sides. Done. Reinstall the slides, and you're in business again….........Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If all you need is clearance for the slides, how bout use a router and cut a channel on each side of the drawer for the slides to sit in? Rout the area I show in red on both sides. 
.
.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

What that man said - you only need to remove material where the slides go, not the entire side of the box.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh and WELCOME to LJs !


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, Joe hit the nail on the head. Just route a 3/32" deep rabbet for the drawer slides.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Am I missing something here? Hand plane?

Depending on the drawer joinery, you can get some pretty nasty tearout making this cut on a jointer. 
The traditional way to tune drawer fit is with a hand plane. I am a power tool guy through and through, but this is one task I thoroughly enjoy picking up a low angle block plane. If you don't have one, invest in one now. You will reach for it on countless occasions.

Certainly the tablesaw (sacrificial fence) or router could get the job done too.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I generally agree with Willie on tuning fit with a block plane. But, 3/32 might be a bit more material than I'd want to remove with one. Would certainly do the job though.


----------



## Still_Cuttin_Twice (May 30, 2018)

I know this is old, but I found myself here looking for a solution to the same problem and figured I'd add my two cents.

@JoeinGA's solution worked for me with one exception… I had to take out a little extra wood above and below the drawer slide so that the sides of the cabinet would clear the part of the slide that was mounted in the cabinet (as it is slightly wider than the male end).

Thanks all!


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> If all you need is clearance for the slides, how bout use a router and cut a channel on each side of the drawer for the slides to sit in? Rout the area I show in red on both sides.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


I'm a bit ashamed to admit that I've done this many more times than I should have had to. But I blame it on the fact that I'm a cheap bastard and buy the cheapest plywood possible for shop furniture. I can usually get it pretty straight, but sometimes the bow is just too much and the drawer sticks.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

> If all you need is clearance for the slides, how bout use a router and cut a channel on each side of the drawer for the slides to sit in? Rout the area I show in red on both sides.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be too ashamed to admit to cutting out a groove for the slides. It's oftentimes a way to squeeze just a little bit more storage out of each drawer.


----------

